# Mavericks GM Draft - Updated team and player list



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Atlanta Hawks - *MemphisX PM*
Pau Gasol
Kirk Hinrich
Caron Butler
Darko Milicic
Josh Childress
Ronnie Brewer
Robert Swift

Boston Celtics - *Net2 PM*
Jason Kidd
Emeka Okafor
Luol Deng
Brandon Roy
Nick Collison
Tyrus Thomas
Carlos Arroyo

Charlotte Bobcats - *Juxtaposed PM*
Kevin Garnett
Luke Ridnour
Zydrunas Ilgauskas
Marquis Daniels
Mike Dunleavy
Francisco Elson
Bobby Jackson

Chicago Bulls - *VeN PM*
Vince Carter
Josh Howard
Jason Williams
DeSagana Diop
LaMarcus Aldrige
Greg Buckner
Austin Croshere

Cleveland Cavaliers - *VC4MVP PM*
Carmelo Anthony
Rasheed Wallace
Jameer Nelson
Ricky Davis
Zaza Pachulia
Randy Foye
Earl Boykins

Dallas Mavericks - *tersk PM*
Tim Duncan
Ray Allen
Deron Williams
Bobby Simmons
Kurt Thomas
Ryan Gomes
Anthony Johnson

Denver Nuggets - *Seed PM*
Joe Johnson
Marcus Camby
Devin Harris
Juan Dixon
Danny Granger
Juwan Howard

Detroit Pistons - *2dumb2live PM*
Allen Iverson
Alonzo Mourning
Chris Wilcox
James posey
Kyle Korver
Darius Miles
Rasho Nesterovic

Golden State Warriors - *ss03 PM*
LeBron James
Carlos Boozer
Ben Gordon
Nazr Mohammed
Speedy Claxton
Tim Thomas
Smush Parker

Houston Rockets - *edwardcyh PM*
Amare Stoudemire
Stephon Marbury
Eddy Curry
Shane Battier
Raja Bell
Antonio McDyess
Earl Watson

Indiana Pacers - *Premier PM*
Andrew Bogut
Gerald Wallace
Josh Smith
Raymond Felton
Marvin Williams
Mike Miller
Drew Gooden
Kendrick Perkins
Marcus Banks

Los Angeles Clippers - *bootsrenf PM*
Dirk Nowitzki
Gilbert Arenas
Vladimir Radmanovic
Leandro Barbosa
Anderson Varejao
Ike Diogu
Quinton Ross

Los Angeles Lakers - *t1no PM*
Yao Ming
Richard Hamilton
Al Harrington
Maurice Williams
Kenny Thomas
Reggie Evans
Luther Head

Memphis Grizzlies - *Dragnsmke1 PM*
Andre Iguodala
Jason Terry
Zach Randolph
Steve Francis
Erick Dampier
Theo Ratliff
Hakim Warrick

Miami Heat - *Flash is the Future PM*
Michael Redd
Sam Cassell
Andres Nocioni
Udonis Haslem
Eddie Jones
Kwame Brown
Wayne Simien

Milwaukee Bucks - *BootyKing PM*
Ron Artest
Baron Davis
Channing Frye
Jamal Crawford
P.J. Brown
Matt Harpring

Minnesota Wolves - *Dr. Seuss PM*
Steve Nash
Jermaine O'Neal
Mehmet Okur
Tayshaun Prince
Michael Finley
Jamaal Tinsley
Fred Jones

New Jersey Nets - *THE TAKEOVER PM*
Dwight Howard
Nenad Krstic
Larry Hughes
Mike James
Adam Morrison
Jalen Rose
Al Jefferson

New Orleans Hornets - *M F F L PM*
Kobe Bryant
Corey Maggette
Delonte West
Antoine Walker
Lorenzen Wright
Rashad McCants
Quentin Richardson

New York Knicks - *The Future7 PM*
Dwyane Wade
Peja Stojakovic
Bonzi Wells
Chris Webber
Chris Duhon
Mark Blount
Marcus Williams

Orlando Magic - *GM3 PM*
Chris Paul
Rashard Lewis
Chris Kaman
Kevin Martin
Joel Przybilla
Jared Jeffries
DeShawn Stevenson

Philadelphia 76ers - *Kiddfan4eva5 PM*
Chris Bosh
Richard Jefferson
Brevin Knight
David West
Wally Szczerbiak
Derek Fisher
Tony Battie

Phoenix Suns - *StackAttack PM*
Ben Wallace
Manu Ginobili
Bruce Bowen
Rafer Alston
Joe Smith

Portland Trailblazers - *ghoti PM*
Andrei Kirilenko
Boris Diaw
Shaun Livingston
Tyson Chandler
Hedo Turkoglu
Chris Mihm
Antonio Daniels

Sacramento Kings - *_Dre_ PM*
Paul Pierce
Brad Miller
TJ Ford
Stephen Jackson
Kirk Snyder
Jeff Foster
Shelden Williams

San Antonio Spurs - *bray1967 PM*
Tracy McGrady
Tony Parker
Troy Murphy
Jerry Stackhouse
Primoz Brezec
Brendan Haywood
Ruben Patterson

Seattle Supersonics - *Stinger PM*
Shaquille O'Neal
Mike Bibby
Charlie Villanueva
Andrea Bargnani
Rudy Gay
Gerald Green
Sebastian Telfair

Toronto Raptors - *Steez PM*
Chauncey Billups
Lamar Odom
Samuel Dalembert
Shareef Abdur-Rahim
Grant Hill
Desmond Mason

Utah Jazz - *New Jazzy Nets PM*
Elton Brand
Antawn Jamison
Andre Miller
Morris Peterson
Jamaal Magloire
Cuttino Mobley
Donyell Marshall

Washington Wizards - *Jet PM*
Shawn Marion
Jason Richardson
Nene
Kenyon Martin
Salim Stoudamire
Stromile Swift
J.R. Smith


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I would rep you but I gotta spread it around...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Notice you can PM each player directly to make deals via the "PM" link next to their names.

Also, please let me know if there are any discrepancies. I'll update this page as Tersk's thread as well.

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I would rep you but I gotta spread it around...


Thank you. :biggrin: 

As long as people appreciate this thread. It's all good.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Listing updated up to 96th pick.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ed, you're the man. :clap: :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Ed, you're the man. :clap: :clap:


The man = somebody not working and posting on bbb.net. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Listing updated up to 107th pick, excluding #102 (skipped)


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

bump...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Listing updated up to 109th pick...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Listing upated to #125 pick, excluding #124 (skipped)


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Listing upated to #136 pick, excluding #124 (skipped)


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

11 picks in 1 1/2 days.... not too bad.

If everyone were using their full 6 hours, we'd been in trouble. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Listing upated to #147 pick. None skipped!

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Listing upated to #181 pick. None skipped!

:cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Once again - you da man. :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Once again - you da man. :clap:


Nah... Tersk is the man! LOL... He gives you position and pictures too!

I was actually thinking about dropping this update all together, but I don't want to be known as a quitter. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Nah... Tersk is the man! LOL... He gives you position and pictures too!
> 
> I was actually thinking about dropping this update all together, but I don't want to be known as a quitter. :biggrin:


yeah, but he doesnt give career averages and combined estimated averages :angel:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> yeah, but he doesnt give career averages and combined estimated averages :angel:


LOL... that sounds like a HINT. A time-consuming hint... LOL

That definitely would be nice.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Listing upated to #208 pick. #206 skipped.

I wanted to add stats for each player, but what stats should I add? Some people would prefer 2005-2006 stats, but other would like career stats. Simple stats like PPG, RPG, APG, SPG, BLK, TO, PF are a little pointless without MPG, and the list goes on and on. This is not to mention playoff stats...

Basically, instead of adding various stats for each player, I went ahead and added direct links for each player to NBA.com, so you can click through each player and see all stats.

:cheers:


----------

